
Joi Ito raised money from and invested with Jeffrey Epstein - msghacq
https://www.media.mit.edu/posts/my-apology-regarding-jeffrey-epstein/
======
bdcravens
This title seems to bury the lede.

The money is being returned and funds will be raised to support trafficking
victims:

"I vow to raise an amount equivalent to the donations the Media Lab received
from Epstein and will direct those funds to non-profits that focus on
supporting survivors of trafficking. I will also return the money that Epstein
has invested in my investment funds."

~~~
msghacq
I don't think the lede is that he's giving back the money now that all of this
has become public. I think the lede is that Ito raised money, coinvested with
and visited multiple homes of Epstein _after_ Epstein became a convicted sex
offender.

~~~
bdcravens
Perhaps, though as Ito is the author here, perhaps the author's title "My
apology regarding Jeffrey Epstein" is more appropriate?

~~~
msghacq
I don't think that's the important part of this post. It's the first place
that confirms that Ito and MIT raised money from Epstein; a fact they've
denied in the past [1]. It's also the first mention that Ito allowed Epstein
to co-invest in his startups.

* [1] [https://twitter.com/David_Ingram/status/1162457071633293312](https://twitter.com/David_Ingram/status/1162457071633293312)

